# Synchronisation Windows Mail, Kalender, etc



## Tucker (28. August 2007)

Hallo,

ich nutze nun seit Neustem Windows Vista auf meinem Laptop und meinem Desktop. Weiterhin nutze ich auch Windows Mail und die anderen Produkte, wie den Kalender oder Kontakte...

Ist es irgendwie möglich, alle Programme zu synchronisieren? Hab nun vorerst Kontakte und Emails vom einen Computer exportiert und auf dem anderen importiert. Das erzielt allerdings nicht das erwünschte Ergebnis, da bereits abgerufene Emails auf dem einen Computer, welche importiert wurden, trotzdem erneut abgerufen werden.

Grüße


----------



## joh9110 (10. September 2007)

hallo,

Ich weiß nicht wie das bei Windows Vista läuft , aber bei Windows XP gibt es unter "Start" >
"Programme" > "Zubehör" > "Systemprogramme" >  "Übertragen von Dateien und Einstellungen" ein nettes Tool was bei mir auch Enstellungen von Programmen übertragen hat.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir damit weiterhelfen.


----------

